# Antarctica & beyond



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I've been lucky enough over the last 5 years or so to work in & around Antarctica/the South Atlantic. Whilst there's not many reptiles (Ascension Island) I have managed to spend quite a bit of time watching penguins, seals & whales, I'm back out again this coming season but I'm going in via cape town this year so hope to spend a couple of days hunting rep's & anything else I can on Table Top mountain as I hear it's a real tresure trove of wildlife.

Link to a few of my photo's from previous visits at link below.

Aimo's Tales from Antarctic and the Falklands


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Flying to Cape Town tomorrow on route South, hopefully get to see a few reptiles on Table Top mountain whilst in CT


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Aimo said:


> Flying to Cape Town tomorrow on route South, hopefully get to see a few reptiles on Table Top mountain whilst in CT


 
Lucky you! My parents are down in South Georgia with the BAS team as we speak! They are there for 3 months... small world eh!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

angels1531 said:


> Lucky you! My parents are down in South Georgia with the BAS team as we speak! They are there for 3 months... small world eh!


Names please.

Anyway's, now at Halley 6, via Cape Town & Russian base at Novo.

Walked up Table Top, pretty steep, cable car wasn't working, managed to see several lizards but no snakes unfortunately, can't post pic's from here as internet connection will fall over, Hopefully go see Emperor Penguins soon, hurrah.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Fingers crossed, not easy in two pairs of gloves, off to see the emperor tomorrow, weather/sea ice dependant, its around 2.5 hrs away in one of the snocats, rope down the ice cliff & behond between 4000 & 6000 penguins with chicks, hurrah.

Note to self; Must remember to charge both camera batteries & make a flask of coffe.


----------

